# How to cut trim to meet skirt boards



## speckert (Nov 17, 2008)

How should I cut the trim where it buts up to the skirt boards of the stairs. Do I cut a small cope in the back of the trim so that it overlaps the skirt board trim? I have included a pic.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

speckert said:


> How should I cut the trim where it buts up to the skirt boards of the stairs. Do I cut a small cope in the back of the trim so that it overlaps the skirt board trim? I have included a pic.


 
Yep, That's what I would do. :smile:


----------



## NYwoodworks (Sep 19, 2010)

Here's another option.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

NYwoodworks said:


> Here's another option.


 
Nice pic!

What you use?


----------



## Fishbucket (Aug 18, 2010)

If it were me, I'd cope it into the skirt board head on. 

The 45 return looks good.... Just to "busy" for that application.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

You could just cut a 45 bevel on the edge, and place it to the trim.












 









.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

personnally, i don't like when colors overlap. it draws attention to it, as coping the trim into the skirt would result in. i would attempt to place a (stained/varnished) block at the skirt edge and butt the trim to it.


----------

